# Rickson Gracie interview about tournament/competition Black Belts



## Danny T (Dec 27, 2014)

Just listened to an audio interview with Rickson Gracie talking about ranking.

I paraphrase but what he stated is:
At black belt if you are only a tournament or competition black belt then you are an amateur BB. If you are an instructor in a school you should be a professional BB and he strongly recommends you to continue in self defense aspect of JJ and become a complete BB. As a tournament or competition only BB you are 25% of what is BJJ. The other 75% is about self-defense and is not the same as competition BJJ.

I find this very interesting. Thoughts?


----------



## Buka (Dec 27, 2014)

If I was going to stake my life on the advice of a Martial Arts instructor......he'll do just fine.

I agree with what he said. I feel kind of silly writing that, but I do agree.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hard to argue with Rickson here*.  The self-defense aspects of BJJ have been overlooked by many Brazilian Jiujitsu schools.  This is unfortunate for those who attend a competition only academy.  Rickson is correct in that BJJ is more than just competing in a tournament!  Not everyone will compete so self-defense skill sets should be a regular component in a BJJ Academy.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Hard to argue with Rickson here*.  The self-defense aspects of BJJ have been overlooked by many Brazilian Jiujitsu schools.  This is unfortunate for those who attend a competition only academy.  Rickson is correct in that BJJ is more than just competing in a tournament!  Not everyone will compete so self-defense skill sets should be a regular component in a BJJ Academy.


Agreed.
Rickson's new organization's rules are designed to push their competitions toward a more self defense aspect. Like deducting points for pulling guard or stalling. Should make bouts more interesting.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 28, 2014)

I consider myself fortunate that I attended more "traditional" Bjj schools. When people tell me that they don't learn stand up, throws, takedowns, and how to deal with someone hitting them while grappling, it really blows my mind.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2014)

I feel fortunate in that respect as well!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 30, 2014)

I would use different terminology. I would agree that someone who only learns the tools for tournament competition is only learning a portion of the art. "Professional" I would reserve for someone who is making a living at the art (or training full time as if they could make a living at it).

I should have my BJJ black belt in another couple of years or so. I train both the sportive and the combative aspects of the art.  I will _not_ be a professional black belt. I will be a hobbyist who trains 10-12 hours per week.

The Miyao brothers train (so far as I know) pretty much exclusively for sport grappling tournaments. They literally live in their gym. (Not a figure of speech - they live there.) They train full time - probably more than 40 hours per week. They are professionals.


----------

